# Help! DD's inner lip is stuck between her front teeth



## acupuncturemomma (Dec 31, 2005)

She face-planted earlier, and I guess hit hard enough to jam her inner front lip into the space between her two upper front teeth







I didn't even realize it at first. Now things are so swollen that it's stuck!

We tried to gently pry her teeth apart a bit to allow the lip to come out, but no go.

Do you think this is something she should be seen by a doc for? I'm wondering if blood supply might be cut off to the tissues since the teeth are pinching so tightly.

Any other ideas?

The doc office is supposed to be calling us back, but they'e all at "lunch" (it's 2 pm here)







:


----------



## Tilia (Nov 18, 2006)

Oh, man, what did the doctor say?

I wonder if you can ice it?

Hope she is better soon!!!


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Ice in some form would be my only suggestion.

good luck!

-Angela


----------



## mysticmomma (Feb 8, 2005)

How isshe?


----------



## hannybanany (Jun 3, 2006)

Oh my goodness! Ouch! What did the doc say?


----------



## acupuncturemomma (Dec 31, 2005)

Well, we took her in--and it wasn't that her lip was wedged in there! Her frenulum is just so swollen that it looks like a piece of lip stuck between the teeth. Apparently it's not uncommon (not surprising)--the doc said everyone always thinks that it's a stuck piece of lip. So file that away for future use!

So, she's fine.









Geez, I just feel like the biggest worrywort first-time mama sometimes!









Thanks for your concern!


----------



## MamaPam (Oct 8, 2005)

I'd have been worrying too!


----------



## MissAnnThrope (Aug 14, 2006)

I will keep this for later use. Ds is always smashing his face and busting his lip. So I just might need this.

I'm glad she is ok.


----------



## LovelyJubbly89 (May 3, 2018)

Hi 👋 I know your post about your LO having a swollen frenulum was back in 2008 but my son has this after banging his mouth yesterday. I was wondering how long it took to go down? and if your LOs mouth went back to normal? Thanks 😊


----------

